# 100 Favorites: # 20



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2; *Strauss: Burleske
Rudolf Serkin, George Szell, Cleveland Orchetra; *Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra*










To my ears, Serkin, Szell, and the Clevelanders are just as effective in Brahms' Second Piano Concerto as they are in the First. There's the same heady blend of muscular, dramatic force combined with lyrical, inward intensity. Serkin, Ormandy, and the Philadelphians also admirably perform Strauss' _Burleske_. It's an interesting piece -- but, from my vantage point, it's Brahms' concerto that earns the laurels.


----------

